# Mysql can't run?



## dramcio (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello, *I* have a problem with mysql, everything is ok, before restarting my PC.


```
109# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server status
mysql is not running.
```


```
109# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server rcvar                                            # mysql
#
mysql_enable="YES"
#   (default: "")
```


```
109# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server start
Starting mysql.
```

And mysql don't run.

Error :


```
130216 13:27:47 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/db/mysql
/lib/libstdc++.so.6: unsupported file layout130216 13:27:47 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/db/mysql/domena.ip.pid ended
```

I think it is the fault of /lib/libstdc++.so.6

Can someone share this file?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 16, 2013)

Did you do a system upgrade?  That is a system library.  There are two versions of it, both 32- (/usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6) and 64-bit (/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6).  Have you installed i386 (32-bit) packages on an amd64 (64-bit) system?


----------

